# Cold



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

So it's Starting I get cold 50s around night time should I turn on the heat lamp soon or wait I live in va


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

50's for temps is fine for chickens. There are a few more posts like yours bouncing around on here. One of the recent ones is under the Health & Wellness category titled Cold Weather. Another is under Beginners Forum titled Chickens in the Winter. You'll find some good info on there. Check it out.


----------

